# Wicks Chappies recipe



## aussiemuscle69 (21/5/19)

Hi all...
We live in Australia and while we were back home last year we fell in love with a wicks chappies juice we got at Montana Traders...
Do any of you guys have a recipe that you would be willing to share with us so that we can make, enjoy and share with the rest of us expats down under?
TIA

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/5/19)

One of my favourite bought juices was Puffy puffs wicks ice. So when I started diy mixing it was my first mission to create a wicks juice, but after a gazzilion tries, I gave up, most of them tasted like chemicals/perfume, and some of the recipes was more like a strawberry bubble gum than wicks.
So I hope you come right, let us know

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## StompieZA (21/5/19)

Ultimately what you need is Clytronix Bubblegum Or ZAC Wicks Bubblegum which is local concentrates which tastes just like wicks bubblegum. Not actually sure what other brands has a similar flavor or it will have to be made by mixing certain concentrates together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Lingogrey (21/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Ultimately what you need is Clytronix Bubblegum Or ZAC Wicks Bubblegum which is local concentrates which tastes just like wicks bubblegum. Not actually sure what other brands has a similar flavor or it will have to be made by mixing certain concentrates together.


When I saw the OP, I also immediately thought that (from what I've read; I have not tried this concentrate myself and it's not really my flavor profile) your best bet would probably be Cly / ZAC Bubblegum. However, as far as a recipe that uses concentrates that are widely available outside of South Africa is concerned, there is this one by @bjorncoetsee: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1316462 (I haven't tried it myself, but the few comments on elr seem good)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (22/5/19)

Lingogrey said:


> When I saw the OP, I also immediately thought that (from what I've read; I have not tried this concentrate myself and it's not really my flavor profile) your best bet would probably be Cly / ZAC Bubblegum. However, as far as a recipe that uses concentrates that are widely available outside of South Africa is concerned, there is this one by @bjorncoetsee: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1316462 (I haven't tried it myself, but the few comments on elr seem good)



Oh yeah completely forgot about Musk Candy TPA, That tastes just like the wicks profile and using that with some bubblegum concentrate will give you that flavor without having to specifically use CLY or ZAC concentrate. I do find that Musk Candy gives you more of a Pink sweets taste and its also very chalky but im sure the recipe by @bjorncoetsee will be good, so start by trying that one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (22/5/19)

Hi guys. I have made a better wicks chappie recipe. Dont have it with me now, but out of my head it was CLY Bubblegum gum 0.9% FA Spearmint 0.75% and ZAC Musk drops 0.5% Cap super sweet 0.5%

My % could be wrong, just play with those flavors

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (22/5/19)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Hi guys. I have made a better wicks chappie recipe. Dont have it with me now, but out of my head it was CLY Bubblegum gum 0.9% FA Spearmint 0.75% and ZAC Musk drops 0.5% Cap super sweet 0.5%
> 
> My % could be wrong, just play with those flavors


he is not in SA and cant get cly

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## aussiemuscle69 (22/5/19)

Thanks for the input guys... We have ordered the concentrates... Will let you know how it goes 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## aussiemuscle69 (22/5/19)

Lingogrey said:


> When I saw the OP, I also immediately thought that (from what I've read; I have not tried this concentrate myself and it's not really my flavor profile) your best bet would probably be Cly / ZAC Bubblegum. However, as far as a recipe that uses concentrates that are widely available outside of South Africa is concerned, there is this one by @bjorncoetsee: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1316462 (I haven't tried it myself, but the few comments on elr seem good)


This is the one we've gone with 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

